# Do You Have a Doggie Pool?



## lanjhgcfd (Aug 24, 2011)

I noticed PetSmart is selling those plastic wading pools - the kind you buy for children. The price is twice that of the ones you get for kids and the pools are exactly the same!

I'm not sure Max or Dottie would like it but I'm considering getting one, filling it with a couple of inches of water and a few toys to see if they'll get in. Does anyone have a pool they use for their pets? I'd love to know if the doggies dig it.


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't have one yet but I intend to get one for them this summer


----------



## LuvMyTito (Sep 8, 2011)

Everything at petsmart is twice as much cuz they know people love their pets like their children and will spend the money on them.. I would go to walmart and get one for half the price... Same thing different store! But Tito haaaates swimming so we do not have one..


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree the kiddie pools at walmart or target are the same things I had one for my Pomeranian when she was alive and she LOVED it


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

I used to have a kiddie pool for my dogs years ago when I had a front and back yard. I am in a high rise building now so that is no longer possible for Sparkles.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

We got the petsmart one when they were clearing them out at the end if summer fir $5 we used it at the chihuahua party we had it came in handy to cool all the dogs off in it as it was super hot out that day and it was an outdoor party my dogs dad has an inground pool we took them swimming in it this summer baby and prada weren't fans but the boys were pretty good swimmers


----------

